# So down in dumps



## Lynnie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there I apologise in advance for the lengthy post. I just need some help I'm just so depressed at mo i hate everything about my life I work for an insurance company and have worked there for 4 years basically I'm on the phones all day providing technical support and I absoultely hate it. I'm trying badly to get new job but there isnt many out there as I live on Ireland. My home life isn't that great at mo my parents are thinking about seperating. I currently am not eating very well in that I'm eating one good meal a day and then snacking on chocolate I also have an urge to loose weight which isn't good as I'm only 5ft and 91 pounds. I'm also thinking about selling my horse because I'm so down and haven't really being riding her. The only good thing in my life is my boyfriend he's the best thing that ever happened to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Lynnie know where your coming from I fight off depression offend, my horse though is what keeps me normal for the most part. I refuse to take anything for it, you just have to find something that makes the next day worth it. 

If there is no jobs around where, what about making your own? Sounds strange and it is a lot of work but a job you love isn't work. 

I personally have a hard time holding down jobs because I'm not good with public and the public don't like it when your very blunt. I am starting a small business sewing, I hope to get in to making show clothes for myself because there is very few places that sell things long enough and narrow for me. It is nice to be able to alter your jacket and get that made for me fit. 

Anything can be work if you think about it enough, I don't know the regulations in Ireland but you got to be able to do something right?


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello there, am sorry to hear your feeling this way. Maybe you should have a chat to your parents about how the break down in their relationship is affecting you, emotionally and health wise.
Iam lucky too that I have a great boyfriend, you should talk to him about whats going on in your head, the worst thing you can do is clam up. Maybe yous could go away for a we romantic weekend to try and give yourself a boost and take time to think things through properly.. for example your horse.. do you really want to sell her? Maybe you could loan her out for a we while to keep her in work till you decide instead of making a spare of the moment decision that you might regret. When it comes to your job, theres part of me this says your lucky to have your job.. there really is no work in Ireland at the mo.. but at the same time if your really unhappy you should defs go to the job centre and see if theres anything else going, or maybe look into going to uni or to your local college and retrain in something that you feel youd really enjoy.. what ever happens good luck and hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Lynnie (Feb 10, 2012)

There's not much jobs really at all in Ireland I know I'm lucky to have a job but I completely and utterly hate my workplace. I have thinking bout selling my horse with sometime I don't think she deserves me as I just have no motivation to keep riding her and I would rather see her happy (not that she's unhappy) Just hate feeling like this.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

If you get a chance of a job somewhere else take it.... my boyfriend finished his masters in queens last year in engineering, he cant even get voluntary work to get his years experience! We are seriously considering moving somewhere different for a year or 2. I do think you should at least chat to your parents about how your feeling, at the end of the day, they love you and will support you to get you feeling yourself again..


----------

